# For Want Of Paint, The Hive Was Lost



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

How about some photos of that hive you keep promising yourself you'll replace. AKA a rotten sneaker contest.

I had to get a picture of this one this past Fall...before I finally replaced it.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

I'm still laughing.....


----------



## PerryBee (Dec 3, 2007)

Oooooooooooooo boy!!!


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Forget any contest.....just take the dang trophy!


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

That's got to be the worst hive I've ever seen! Duck Tape? I hear it works for just about anything.


----------



## NorthALABeeKeep (Nov 10, 2004)

did the hive come over on the Mayflower?


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

This one is not quite so bad. 
I just figured I could get a few more years out of it.
Ok, start laughing Bjorn...


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

*From a funky bait to a great miteproof hive. 3 pics*

This bait into empty boxes produced a decent crop:









After I transferred it onto combs it did this:









and then this:


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

A couple of seasons ago a fellow called and said he wondered if I'd take a hive of bees off of his hands. His son had kept the bees when he was younger but had grown up, moved away and left pop with the hive of bees in the yard. Pop was concerned that the conditon of the hive had deteriorated so much that the bees might have a problem surviving the upcoming winter.
This is that hive.


----------

